# Not my smartest move



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

I admit I'm getting antsy so in a moment of extreme brillance I decided today was the day to see if my CL finds actually worked.
Couple of pieces of wire hooked to a few sections of straight track on the kitchen table with alligator clips, engine on the track, hit the throttle/speed control/whatever the right term is for the go fast thingy on the transformer and,,,nuttin'.

Then, here's the moment of brillance, I remember that outlet is switched. Walk over and hit the wall switch......

OK, who guessed everything worked and the go fast thingy control was set to Warp 8...? Straight off the table onto the floor. Scared the dog half to death as the engine deflected off her food dish. 

But as the expression goes "I'm feeling much better now".


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You're feeling better, how about the locomotive?


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Picked up the broken pieces and with a little glue it'll be ok. This was a CL find and a "here take this too" loco.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Doh!

Glad yer takin' it well....:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That sounds like animal abuse.

I think we all did that...at least once.

If you learn from your mistakes, you only do it once.:laugh:

I think I have done something like that with N, HO and O! Once.


----------



## Nolackofwanna (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi
Well at least you didn't do it with a Makita belt sander!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nolackofwanna said:


> Hi
> Well at least you didn't do it with a Makita belt sander!



HA HA HA :laugh:
Yes I have seen that done when a friend was building a sand box for the kids and was rounding off the corners.
It took off like a dragster with the dog chasing it. Lucky the cord unplugged just in time before it landed in a cement swimming pool. 

It was empty of people at the time. 
He said the GFI would have saved anyone if it, did but man I wouldn't have wanted to be the one to test it!


----------



## Nolackofwanna (Mar 10, 2011)

That could have been a "shocking" experience! Always check the lock button on the side of the handle before plugging it in....trust me on that one!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah, but before the crash, that loco was a thing of awe and beauty while flying through the air for 0.6 seconds !!!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

You guys are killin' me :lol_hitting: I'm on the floor holding my sides over the belt sander taking off like a dragster :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
And, as a full-fledged, card-carrying, certified member of the "college of dumb ***", I can identify with all of the above!
Bob


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I have a missing marker light on a 1615 switcher to remind me.
They have replacements, I just haven't got around to it.

I sympathize we have been there and done that.hwell:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

My belt sander has never took off, but my circular saw did once! I set it down with the blade spinning, and the guard didn't retract that time, and the blade bit into the wood and the saw promptly took off! 

I fixed the guard spring after that.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I set my belt sander down one time and the trigger stuck. The sander took off across the dock we were building and headed for the water. I took a flying leap and caught the runaway sander just as it got to the edge of the deck. But this sander bit back. My finger went into the belt and over the front roller and came out the other side minus the complete finger nail.Didn't hurt a bit and I never felt a thing but blood was pouring everywhere and we ended up replacing four deck planks because of the blood stains.
The nail grew back but it's been a little crooked since then. Fixed the trigger with WD-40 and it was fine after that. Never did have that happen to a train but I can imagine how you felt when yours went over the edge.  Pete


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

When my dog was still fairly young (about 7 months old), she really enjoyed stealing different things out of my O gauge Christmas layout... that is, until she stuck her nose across both the third and outer rails and zapped herself with 18 volts. She hasn't really bothered them since then :laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Sidebar ...

BIG competition in Belt Sander Racing ... what a hoot!!!

http://www.accuride.com/bsra/

TJ


----------



## RailMix (Apr 4, 2011)

Our local lumber yard used to hold belt sander races....


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Almost makes me want to go out to the barn and fire mine up just to see if I can get some action! 
On second (and third) thought...........
Bob


----------



## RailMix (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, for the more faint of heart, they also had tape measure races:laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Sidebar ...
> 
> BIG competition in Belt Sander Racing ... what a hoot!!!
> 
> ...




Ha Ha Ha :laugh: I never heard of that.
Some really get into it huh?


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

Lol, funny stories.

I've had a few accidents with dropping locomotives on the ground.
One quite recently, I was packing a GP7 High-nose into a box not made for it because it didn't have one. It was an Atlas box with the usuall clear plastic cover on front and flaps on side of the box. As I was closing the flaps, I had it turned over just enough for the engine to fall out because the plastic covering was missing and it landed on the front right corner steps and bent it all. I kinda felt the hurt inside a bit. A little glue fixed it. I've knocked off other engines before many times.


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah I'm not the swiftest one myself, I'll admit I drop pretty much everything at least once. The other day I pulled one of my brand new engines out of the box and was holding it in my hands admiring it for just a short period of time when the little voice in my head said... 
"OK Brandon, put it down before you drop it" 

I guess after 34 years I'm starting to know myself.


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

I hear that same message in my head too! It's a good warning.


----------



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

Yes - we have all done this, and usually the wife is around to remind us later!

what does CL stand for ?

"I decided today was the day to see if my CL finds actually worked."

Car Load ?


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

Christmas layout?


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Craigs List. I got a bunch of rolling stock, track and a couple of loco's plus 4 transformers for not much $.


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

Ah! I see.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

NOT to be confused with SL. :laugh: :laugh:
Bob


----------



## rogerdelmore (May 27, 2011)

Dont worry I did kinda the same thing...


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

raleets said:


> NOT to be confused with SL. :laugh: :laugh:
> Bob


SL? Steve's List? or...?


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

you guys know of those little dog leashes that have a retracter like a tape measure? Well... I had this little hyper dog that no matter what you did he was full speed or no speed but the no speed function didnt work all that often. Anyhoo I tried out one of these leashes on him one day. He pulled and pulled and soon enough he was about 20 or so feet away from me. I was pulling back on him while holding the lock button, I would get some slack and release the lock to wind some in. Well he figured out what I was doing and soon as I pulled him back he tugged forward, while I was releasing the lock... Next thing you know the leash is on the ground and chasing Odie! Odie sees this and becomes terrified and starts running for his life! Zzzzzzzzzzpp the leash takes up all the slack gets tangled under his feet and poor Odie and leash start doing somersaults in the ditch. He was so terrified by the leash that he would not move until I got to him. Then after that all he would do is growl and bark at the bright orange retracter when ever he saw it.

Massey


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

BCRAIL,
I can't believe you've never stepped out of line with the wife and spent some time on the SL.  
Bob


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

raleets said:


> BCRAIL,
> I can't believe you've never stepped out of line with the wife and spent some time on the SL.
> Bob



Wife?!  Heck, I'm only 23. I don't even know anyone that has any speck of interest in trains. Not even anyone my age. I don't expect to be saying, 'My wife' anytime soon. 
As for SL, not sure what that is. Sounds like a last resort thing.


----------

